# 2013 South Bend lathes?



## Alphonse (Jul 26, 2013)

Is this something recent... NEW SB Lathes? I had no idea they were still making them!

http://www.southbendlathe.com/products/lathes


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 26, 2013)

A member here has one already- they seem pretty damn nice!

Do a search for 8x18


Bernie


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 27, 2013)

This is mine. I really like it so far.  

There's a thread about it down lower.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 27, 2013)

Alphonse said:


> Is this something recent... NEW SB Lathes? I had no idea they were still making them!
> 
> http://www.southbendlathe.com/products/lathes



Well, the "South Bend" company isn't in existence any more.  Grizzly bought out the rights to the name and is importing lathes from Taiwan and badging them as "South Bend".  That being said, I still think these are some of the better lathes available in their class and price range.  If nothing else they have better styling than a lot of what is on the market.

-Ron


----------



## drs23 (Jul 27, 2013)

wrmiller19 said:


> This is mine. I really like it so far.
> 
> *There's a thread about it down lower.*
> 
> View attachment 57905


 
Lower where exactly? Would like to read it.

Thanks


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 27, 2013)

Here in SB, title is 8x18



drs23 said:


> Lower where exactly? Would like to read it.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## drs23 (Jul 28, 2013)

wrmiller19 said:


> Here in SB, title is 8x18



Thanks much. Great looking machine. You'll get years of pleasure out of it.


----------

